# feather prob.



## roosterslayer24 (Mar 5, 2006)

having a vary hard time with my gsp when it comes to feathers she will retreive a frozen bird fine but does not want a fresh bird in her mouth she does not even wanna hold it what can i do??????


----------



## utprizewire (Apr 2, 2006)

Have you tried FF? or has she been FF'd? if not www.dobbsdogs.com go under library you will find several articles re: FF and a reliable retreive. gl
utprizewire


----------



## roosterslayer24 (Mar 5, 2006)

ff'd guess i dont know what u are talking about so im having a hard time finding it in the link u gave me can u tell me more please


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

How old is your dog and what is her expereince level? I don't like to force break a pointing dog till after they have had at least one solid hunting season under their belts. Maybe it's just me, but I want the dog confident around birds first -- makes the transistion from training buck to fresh killed bird a whole bunch easier IMHO.

Oh, I sent you that info on the upcoming Mn. GSP trial -- check your mail!

I hope to see you there, I'm sure there will be many good folks there that can give you some pointers on how to train your dog -- not to mention encourage you to join the MN GSP club, which IMHO would be a darn good idea for anyone that wants to learn how to train and handle a pointing dog.


----------



## roosterslayer24 (Mar 5, 2006)

she is a year this last march and i have shoot well over 100 birds over her not just during the hunting season but at hte shooting preserve and training on my property, she is vary bold also. she is out of river valley gund dogs "north star" and take aims "twister" she is a awsome dog other wise.


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

Then I would seriously consider force breaking her to retrieve.

If you make it to that trial -- I'm sure there will plenty of locals there that can help you out if you ask 'em.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Right now your dog is retrieving on it's own terms. It's a game it plays when it feels like it & how it wants to until it tires of it. Force Fetch turns retrieving into a task to be completed as quickly & efficiently as possible when *you *command. It also gives you a method to correct when your dog refuses a retrieve. After a dog has been FF'ed, this is a mighty rare event...

I might add that your dog needs to have formal OB in place before you FF.
By following a program and completing formal OB, your dog will understand the basics of turning off training pressure by quickly responding to the task. Without this level of training in place, all your dog will know is that you're pinching it's ear and won't understand how to turn off the pressure. It will be a very negative experience and may well ruin your dog...


----------

